# Depth for a Vertex Skimmer...?



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I picked-up a Vertex IN180, What depth shpuld i run it at?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Usually between 15 to 20 cm's, auto topoff is a must to get constant skimming.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

auto topoff... I need to research this i take it?

Im new to Reefs


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

You will be adjusting the skimmer so that it works to the degree you want it (water flow + air intake), but this depends on the water level in your sump. If your water level is constantly fluctuating, then the skimmer won't work properly. 

An auto top-off system will ensure that any water lost via evaporation, or through skimming, will be replaced with fresh water to maintain a constant water level. This will allow your skimmer to work properly.

Without an auto top off, you will have to adjust your skimmer every day, depending on evaporation. 

An ATO (auto top off) can be as simple as a float valve in your sump connected to a cold water source. When water evaporates, it replaces it.

Hope this helps!


----------

